# PC for 2013 Help Please



## Eric4753 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello, ok my complete budget for all the parts is $1400 (MAX)

Case: NZXT SWITCH 810 BLACK Full Tower Chassis with USB 3.0 - $160.00

Power Supply: SilverStone Strider Essential series St60F-ES 600W ATX12V/ EPS12V SLI ready CrossFire Ready 80 Plus Certfied Active PFC Power supply - $68.99

Ram: GSkill G Gkill Ripjaws Series 16gb 4 x 4gb 240 pin ddr3 sdram ddr3 1600 pc3 12800 desktop memory model - $50 - $70

Internal Hard Drive: Seagate St200DM001 Barracuda 7200 RPM 1 Tb Sata 6GB/s NCQ 64 Mb Cache 3.5 inch internal bare drive - $120

Graphics Card: EVGA GeForce GTX570 HD 2560MB GDDR5 SLI Ready Graphics Card (025-P3-1579-AR) - $339

Processor: Intel i7 3770k 8mb L3 Cache, 77w - $320

Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 lGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6gb/s Usb 3.0 Micro ATX Intel motherboard - $179

**Am i missing anything?**

Is there any other brand you recommend or anything?

Thanks in advance,
Eric


----------



## spirit (Jan 5, 2013)

It looks good to me, but personally I'd spend less on the CPU and get an i5 3570K and spend more on the GPU and get a Radeon HD 7950 or 7970. The GTX 570 is an older card now (just over 2 years old I believe) and the 1.25GB of RAM on it is a bit of a limitation. The Radeons have 2 or 3GB of RAM which is much more future-proof.

If this is for gaming, then the i7 is a bit overkill, an i5 3570K will be fine and offer the same performance in games as the i7.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well I'm hoping to make my pc last so in my book overkill is good ,but yes this is for gaming.

Also which motherboard would you recommend?
So the Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD 7970 OC 3GB GDDR5 DVI-I/HDMI/2x Mini-Displayport PCI-E 3.0 Graphics Card GV-R797OC-3GD - 441.51 right?


----------



## spirit (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah the 7950 you've found there looks good. I'd definitely get something newer and with more memory than a 570 though.

I think the i5 3570K will set you up for a while, so I don't see the need to spend more on the i7.

The board I'd recommend would probably be the Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H or the GA-Z77X-UD3H or the ASUS P8Z77-V PRO. Any of those would be good.


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 5, 2013)

Getting an i7 for gaming in hopes that it will last longer is pointless. 5 years from now it will not make a difference that you have HT on your processor, as the processor will still be too weak for maxxing games. That is, no more than a Pentium IV HT can game now. It can, but not well. 

Motherboard you choose is good. Just grab the ATX version, not the mATX. 

Graphics card, that one is good, but I would go for a MSI Twin Frozr design over it. Well, actually I would buy a reference design, but the twin frozr is better at cooling.  

Everything else is good.


----------



## byteninja2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Like they said, the i7 is just stupid for gaming. Not overkill, just stupid (and overkill). Also, get a HD 7950.And a i5 3570k.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 5, 2013)

i like the 3770k because it will let me upgrade in the future,but if you want me to downgrade i can...to the i5 since i don't need hyper threading and its only a little faster

also here is the motherboard is this good?:GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard 189.99 or should i go with this for my i7: ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE LGA 1155 Intel Z77 - 260.00

and the graphics card I could not find it... could i have a link please?

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 5, 2013)

Do you want AMD or Nvidia graphics?

Personally, I would go for the UP5 or UP7 over the UD5. The asus board there is good too. You will just have to choose one that you are happy with. 

anyway, graphics. 

HD7970 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127677
GTX 680 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127672 

Either is a great card. Just have to choose which you want.  DO not go for any XFX card, they are loud and voltage locked.  You can go for the reference design too, it is good enough.


----------



## Benny Boy (Jan 6, 2013)

Some ideas.
3570K
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 
Antec HCG-620M
G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB 1866
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 128GB SATA
Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM 
SAMSUNG DVD Burner SATA Model SH-224BB/RSBS
NZXT SWITCH 810 Black 
2 promos (1 in ebalst for 10 off the ssd), + gc = $40 If you use the free shipping trial, take another $24 off for a Net of  $861
Leaves $439 for 7970.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 6, 2013)

well idk I've never used Radeon ,but I'm open to new ideas and stuff... also benny boy how much would this cost? also could you label the stuff like 3570k - $200

Thanks again


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 6, 2013)

so here is the updated list Thanks again

Case: NZXT SWITCH 810 BLACK Full Tower Chassis with USB 3.0 - $160.00

Power Supply: SilverStone Strider Essential series St60F-ES 600W ATX12V/ EPS12V SLI ready CrossFire Ready 80 Plus Certfied Active PFC Power supply - $68.99

Ram: GSkill G Gkill Ripjaws Series 16gb 4 x 4gb 240 pin ddr3 sdram ddr3 1600 pc3 12800 desktop memory model - $50 - $70

Internal Hard Drive: Seagate St200DM001 Barracuda 7200 RPM 1 Tb Sata 6GB/s NCQ 64 Mb Cache 3.5 inch internal bare drive - $120

Graphics Card: Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD 7970 OC 3GB GDDR5 DVI-I/HDMI/2x Mini-Display port PCI-E 3.0 Graphics Card GV-R797OC-3GD - $441.51

Processor: Intel i5 	22 nm Ivy Bridge 77W 6MB L3 Cache 4 x 256KB L2 Cache Intel HD Graphics 4000 - $219

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - $189.99


----------



## EvanK (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks nice to me, but I'd swap out the 4x4GB for 2x8GB.  No need to fill up your RAM slots since Z77 doesn't support quad channel.  Also, you'll probably want to add an SSD boot drive as well.  The Samsung 840 series, Intel 520 or Crucial M4 are all great drives.


----------



## Benny Boy (Jan 6, 2013)

You have 1400 for this build? That Silverstone ps is a good unit. NP w/that combo there. But. If your budget is 1400 take a look at this. If you want it to be less, how much less?

2GB 670 costs a bit less than 7970 if thats what you want. 
If you dont want Thunderbolt, this board or the Asus equivalent. 
This ps is much better than that Silverstone or that Antec and fits the budget.

1383. shipped if you use the eblast $10 code on the ssd. 

7970 + 1600 CL8
If its gaming and general computing, 8GB memory is plenty. More won't make it faster and adding more later on as an upgrade, is simple.

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=29489368


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 6, 2013)

2x8 sticks of ram what brand would you recommend?

Also for the graphics card is the radeon 7970 good? (because down the road when this pc isn't that fast anymore i was going to buy another one to speed it back up.) 

If so should I buy the Silver-stone brand or the MSI or this: XFX Double D FX797GTDFC Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - 449 ($30 off after rebate)

Thanks again

P.S Is that intel 4000 graphics card that comes with the intel i5 3570 any good?


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 6, 2013)

Eric4753 said:


> 2x8 sticks of ram what brand would you recommend?
> 
> Also for the graphics card is the radeon 7970 good? (because down the road when this pc isn't that fast anymore i was going to buy another one to speed it back up.)


Overclock it to around 1200MHz (a vast majority do this easily) and you will beat a 680 at 670 prices. 


> If so should I buy the Silver-stone brand or the MSI or this: XFX Double D FX797GTDFC Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - 449 ($30 off after rebate)


Do not get an XFX graphics card. The build quality is horrible, and the cooler is louder than the reference design cooler.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 6, 2013)

so what do you recommend msi or silverstone then? also is there any brand of ram that you recommend?

Thanks again


----------



## Jiniix (Jan 6, 2013)

If you buy a 3570K or a 3770K, it will have an integrated graphics controller. 
It's rubbish compared to a 7970, but it helps if your GPU should die, then you can just connect your monitors to your motherboard, and your PC still lives.
And as the others said: 3570K = gaming, 3770K = video rendering etc.
Personally I can recommend the Windforce 3x cooler, it's dead quiet and keeps a 670 @ 63C load.

I always use Kingston HyperX memory. In my experience it's the most reliable RAM, and it's relatively cheap compared to other brands.


----------



## EvanK (Jan 6, 2013)

Really almost any brand will work for RAM.  I went for the Cordair Vengenge LP because they were shorter and fit under my heatsink, but any brand or type will do just fine.  Kingston, Corsair, G.SKILL, are all great brands to name a few.


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 6, 2013)

Eric4753 said:


> so what do you recommend msi or silverstone then? also is there any brand of ram that you recommend?
> 
> Thanks again


Wait, What silverstone?  
MSI is good on graphics cards, as is gigabyte and any reference design. 

RAM, I prefer Kingston, Patriot, or Samsung. There are other good brands too, but these are what I use.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 7, 2013)

sorry for the confusion i meant silver-stone or msi brand on graphics card (which do you recommend) ok and so i should go with 2x8 gb Kingston ram sticks.

Will i need a cooling system or can i add a bunch of fans and stuff? (if so what brand do you recommend?) Thanks again 

Ram: Kingston 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM ECC Registered DDR3 1066 Server Memory QR, x8 w/Therm - $114.00 is that a goos set?


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 7, 2013)

For AMD video cards, stick with Sapphire/MSI/Gigabyte/Asus. Even HIS depending on the cooler and price.


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 7, 2013)

Eric4753 said:


> sorry for the confusion i meant silver-stone or msi brand on graphics card (which do you recommend) ok and so i should go with 2x8 gb Kingston ram sticks.


As far as I know silverstone does not make GPUs, only Cases, PSUs, and fan controllers (maybe a few other parts). 



> Will i need a cooling system or can i add a bunch of fans and stuff? (if so what brand do you recommend?) Thanks again


Fans can help, but it is not necessary. 
Also note, the smaller the fan you use, the louder it will be. 



> Ram: Kingston 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM ECC Registered DDR3 1066 Server Memory QR, x8 w/Therm - $114.00 is that a goos set?


Don't use that. DDR3-1600 at the least. 1866 is not much more expensive (generally $1 to $5). I would get 1866 or above.


----------



## EvanK (Jan 7, 2013)

This is some pretty solid RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460

For gaming, don't bother getting more than 8GB.

You may also want to consider a CPU cooler, I use the Cooler Master 212, it works great.  Just make sure to grab some new thermal paste.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 7, 2013)

Which Gpu cooler should I use? 

COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/FM2/AM3+ -$29.99  

or the 

COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible with Intel 1366/1155/775 and AMD FM1/FM2/AM3+ -$29.99?

Thanks again


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 7, 2013)

those are CPU coolers. and of the 2, get the evo. But I personally would look at another brand. Either Noctua, Xigmatek, or Phanteks.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 8, 2013)

is there any specific model that you recommend?

Thanks again


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 8, 2013)

not really. Anything from those brands will be much better than any of the junk that coolermaster makes.


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Jan 8, 2013)

^^^ And quite a bit more money as well.


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 8, 2013)

Well worth the money. Buying a coolermaster cooler is no better than going stock intel. Gets about the same temps.


----------



## EvanK (Jan 9, 2013)

wolfeking said:


> Well worth the money. Buying a coolermaster cooler is no better than going stock intel. Gets about the same temps.



I think you'll find that there are quite a few people who'd disagree with you on that point, including me.  You can easily knock a good 10 degrees Celsius, minimum, off your CPU temp with the Evo and a good thermal paste from a brand like Arctic.  Is it the _best_ cooler on the market?  No, not by a long shot, but it's definitely better than stock, and it's unbeatable in the value department.


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 9, 2013)

Using AS5 on both the Evo and the stock intel I see at most a 5* difference, and that is idle. Load they are flat equal.


----------



## EvanK (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't have temperatures from my stock cooler to compare it with as I never installed it, but comparing the temps that I get to those that people have reported with their stock coolers there's a fair difference, up to 25* at times.

I still say go for the Evo, for only $30 it's one hell of a deal.


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 9, 2013)

Problem is you never see the exact same system with exact same settings reported to compare.  At 4GHz with a 2600k, I see no more than 5* difference with the same thermal paste (AS5, which is no where near the best), same settings, same case, same wire management, and same motherboard.  

OP can get the coolermaster cooler if he wants to, but it is far, far from a good cooler. Even a low end Xigmatek will be better, and cheaper. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233082 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233081.


----------



## EvanK (Jan 9, 2013)

Fair enough, but I still say go for it.  Best cooler for the price IMO, hands down.  I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking this.


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 9, 2013)

I used to think the same thing. But in use, I have not seen any reason to use it. If I was happy running 80+*C, I would just stay with the stock cooler.  There are a lot out there that perform better, and are cheaper. Much like trying to go for a CM case these days. Less features for more money when you look at other cases.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 9, 2013)

So which would you recommend? If the stock cooler keeps it cool enough im fine with that ,but i will be gaming and stuff so I dont know if that will keep the system cool enough.... so what brand and or model do you recommend?

thanks


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 9, 2013)

As long as you don't overclock much beyond 4GHz, the stock cooler is plenty to keep you cool in games. Just keep it at 70* or less and you are fine.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 10, 2013)

would you recommend a better cooler though because down the road i will probably overclock it to the max.... BTW its my brother who i'm concerned about because he plays 24/7... Are you sure the stock will be good enough?

Also are the intel i7 extreme edition processors any better than the i5 ones?


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 10, 2013)

In gaming the EE processors are no better. 

Stock cooling is fine as long as you stay within about .08V of stock, which should get you to 4.2 or so, maybe more.  The Voltage is what creates heat, not speed.  100000THz @ 1V would be much cooler than 1Hz @ 5V.  
Get aftermarket cooling if you want, but unless you are really pushing it right now, you are just wasting money.  

And just an FYI, it does not matter how long you play a game, it will never get hot enough to do any major damage.  Gaming will not even push your processor to it's highest temp for your setup. For that you need P95 or IBT.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 10, 2013)

ok thank you guys for the help is there anything else you recommend i get with my pc?


----------



## Jiniix (Jan 11, 2013)

I can vouch for the Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo being well worth $30. 
I use it quite often:

Intel i5-3570k @ 4.2GHz: 64C
Intel i5-2500k @ 4.4GHz: 65C
Intel i7-2600k @ 4.8GHz: 78C
(Prime95 for more than 24 hours)

I build PCs for a company, and I use the Hyper 212 Evo in almost all my builds that aren't highly overclocked  (Intel i7-3930k @ 4.9GHz for example)


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hmm I'm confused because 2 people recommend the hyper 212 evo and 2 people don't....

Also I am thinking of removing the ssd from my pc and sticking with the hard drive because the ssd only helps with files switching and the launching of the game and it doesn't seem worth the extra $100 where i could upgrade somewhere else. Plus I am perfectly fine waiting for the pc to boot up a little longer and games taking longer to load What do you all think?....

Also is there any other parts that you recommend?

Thanks Again.... 

Is there any other upgrades you recommend?


----------



## Benny Boy (Jan 15, 2013)

Eric4753 said:


> I am perfectly fine waiting for the pc to boot up a little longer and games taking longer to load What do you all think?....
> 
> Also is there any other parts that you recommend?
> Is there any other upgrades you recommend?


Is this your current list?


Eric4753 said:


> Case: NZXT SWITCH 810 BLACK Full Tower Chassis with USB 3.0 - $160.00
> Power Supply: SilverStone Strider Essential series St60F-ES 600W ATX12V/ EPS12V SLI ready CrossFire Ready 80 Plus Certfied Active PFC Power supply - $68.99
> Ram: GSkill G Gkill Ripjaws Series 16gb 4 x 4gb 240 pin ddr3 sdram ddr3 1600 pc3 12800 desktop memory model - $50 - $70
> Internal Hard Drive: Seagate St200DM001 Barracuda 7200 RPM 1 Tb Sata 6GB/s NCQ 64 Mb Cache 3.5 inch internal bare drive - $120
> ...


If you want to save the $ or spend it elsewhere, no ssd is fine.


See how the ps cables aren't sleeved?
This one is better. More 12v amps. Longer warranty. Sleeved cables and modular. 10 more at checkout but the same price after rebates.
CX600M


Of WD Black, certain models of Seagate(of which the M001 isn't), or Samsung F3, I wouldn't miss this deal that ends today even if I was undecided about any of the rest of the parts.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185


Card reader?


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 16, 2013)

New List:

Specs list here:

Case: NZXT SWITCH 810 Black CA-SW810-B1 Steel / Plastic ATX HYBRID Full    Tower Gaming Computer Case - $169.99 USD

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - $199.99 USD ($179.99 combo)

CORSAIR CX600M 600W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - $79.99

Processor: Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I53570K - $229.99 USD

Hard Drive Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive - $109.99 USD ($79.99 combo)

DVD Burner: SAMSUNG DVD Burner SATA Model SH-224BB/RSBS - $20.99 USD

Graphics Card: XFX Double D FX797GTDFC Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video ... - $469.99 USD ($449.99 combo)

Ram: G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR - $49.99 USD

 OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM - $99.99 USD


----------



## Benny Boy (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks really good.
Just 1 thing tho. I would go with what's recommended in post #22.:good:


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 16, 2013)

The ram is above ddr3 1600(which is what he said to get)its 1866 Is that a good brand of ram?

What about this: CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B - $49.99


----------



## spirit (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep G.Skill is a good brand, I use their RAM. :good:

The 1600MHz will be fine also. If 1866 is only a tiny bit more you may as well get 1866.


----------



## Benny Boy (Jan 16, 2013)

Benny Boy said:


> Looks really good.
> Just 1 thing tho. I would go with what's recommended in post #22.:good:





Eric4753 said:


> The ram is above ddr3 1600(which is what he said to get)its 1866 Is that a good brand of ram?


Post #22


StrangleHold said:


> For AMD video cards, stick with Sapphire/MSI/Gigabyte/Asus. Even HIS depending on the cooler and price.


.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 16, 2013)

oh ok thanks post #22 was the ram on my pc that's why i got confused 

Is this good? Here is a video card I found: SAPPHIRE 100351SR Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card OC with Boost $389.99 - $369.99(after 20 rebate card)


----------



## Benny Boy (Jan 17, 2013)

Good card.

The only thing about about RAM with that type of tall heat spreader is, later on when you decide to install a bigger cpu cooler before overclocking, you might have trouble getting the cooler to fit.


----------



## spirit (Jan 17, 2013)

Eric4753 said:


> Is this good? Here is a video card I found: SAPPHIRE 100351SR Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card OC with Boost $389.99 - $369.99(after 20 rebate card)



Good choice! :good:


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you ! anyways so should i get a different brand of RAM then? or should i go with the original on? G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR


----------



## Benny Boy (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep. Sniper is good and won't be too tall. Or if you want Vengeance they have low profile.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok good So anything else I need?


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 19, 2013)

Will this pc be able to handle bf3? crisis? and coh2? etc...


----------



## spirit (Jan 19, 2013)

With a 7970 you should be absolutely fine. It all depends on what resolution you're going to play at and what settings you want to use though, but I think you'll be good with a 7970. What's the rest of the spec going to be? (sorry too lazy to look back through 6 pages! )


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 20, 2013)

Case: NZXT SWITCH 810 Black CA-SW810-B1 Steel / Plastic ATX HYBRID Full Tower Gaming Computer Case - $169.99 USD

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - $199.99 USD ($179.99 combo)

CORSAIR CX600M 600W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - $79.99

Processor: Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I53570K - $229.99 USD

Hard Drive Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive - $109.99 USD ($79.99 combo)

DVD Burner: SAMSUNG DVD Burner SATA Model SH-224BB/RSBS - $20.99 USD

Graphics Card: SAPPHIRE 100351SR Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card OC with Boost $389.99 - $369.99(after 20 rebate card)

Ram: G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR - $49.99 USD

OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM - $99.99 USD 

I was thinking MAX GRAPHICS


----------



## spirit (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes it's all good, should run fine. What resolution is your monitor?


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 20, 2013)

22 inch 1080p HD monitor and my 50 inch tv right by me is 1080p 3d


----------



## spirit (Jan 20, 2013)

Should be absolutely fine!


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok good. Thanks for the help... I should be building this in a few weeks or try to get someone to build it for me  Also how long do you think the pc will last? (like be able to run high end games? at max graphics?)


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 25, 2013)

do you guys recommend a bluray player?


----------



## spirit (Jan 25, 2013)

If you want to watch Blu-Rays then yeah, if not, then no. 

If you get one, get a Blu-Ray ROM, don't bother with a burner.

I've got a Samsung one and it's pretty good.


----------



## byteninja2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, it will max everything right now easily. Buy a Blu Ray player if watch blu rays like spirit said.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 26, 2013)

Is there a model that you recommend?


----------



## spirit (Jan 26, 2013)

My Samsung one is good (comes with CyberLink software too which means you can watch your Blu-Rays). It's just a Samsung BR-ROM.


----------



## turbobooster (Jan 26, 2013)

Eric4753 said:


> Case: NZXT SWITCH 810 Black CA-SW810-B1 Steel / Plastic ATX HYBRID Full Tower Gaming Computer Case - $169.99 USD
> 
> Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - $199.99 USD ($179.99 combo)
> 
> ...



i woudent take corsair, i think 600 is to little for a pc with that specs, but anyway the reason why i woudent take a corsair is because the cabels are not very long.
so it can by that youre cabels are to short for a good cablemangement.
look for coolermaster in stead.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 26, 2013)

ok well i was hoping to over-clock later on anyways.... and it takes more power... so what power system do you recommend? (what model?)

and spirit is this the one you are using? :AMSUNG Black Single: 18X Dual: 8X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model SH-118AB

link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151258z

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## wbt50 (Jan 26, 2013)

600W Should be fine IMO, and Corsair is one of the better brands out there so I believe it should be fine.


----------



## spirit (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd always go for Corsair over Cooler Master when buying a power supply. The CX 600 is a great low cost unit.

The drive I've got is the Samsung SH-B123L. Any Samsung or LG drive will do though.


----------



## turbobooster (Jan 27, 2013)

wbt50 said:


> 600W Should be fine IMO, and Corsair is one of the better brands out there so I believe it should be fine.




sorry i made a mistake the corsair is good, ocz has short cables.
but i still think better save then sorrow, go for the corsair 750m
mayby in time he wants a second card and then he wil be save with 750


----------



## turbobooster (Jan 27, 2013)

Eric4753 said:


> ok well i was hoping to over-clock later on anyways.... and it takes more power... so what power system do you recommend? (what model?)
> 
> and spirit is this the one you are using? :AMSUNG Black Single: 18X Dual: 8X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model SH-118AB
> 
> ...



sorry i made a mistake the corsair is good, ocz has short cables.
but i still think better save then sorrow, go for the corsair 750m
mayby in time he wants a second card and then he wil be save with 750 

and i think for that build and money a ssd would be good as boot disk.
ather wise you will have a fast cpu, a verry fast graphics card, fast memory and a slow hdd.
samsung 840 120gb ssd is a verry good 1.
not the fastest (not slow ) but verry reliable


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 30, 2013)

well ssd only affects game loading and booting up the system... (not the fraps in game) so i figured that would be an addon later when i get some more money....


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 30, 2013)

also I went to the computer shop and asked a guy about my specs... he said they were good.. also he recommended getting this thing that can tell you the cpu temperature and fan control... where can i get these? any model you recommend? is it worth the money?


----------



## spirit (Jan 31, 2013)

I wouldn't bother with one of those. There are free programs you can download which do exactly that.


----------



## turbobooster (Jan 31, 2013)

Eric4753 said:


> well ssd only affects game loading and booting up the system... (not the fraps in game) so i figured that would be an addon later when i get some more money....



yes true, ssd does nothing for fps.
and for the rest, you have a good configuration, persenley i would go for this card first Asus DirectCU II TOP Radeon HD 7970 but its a big one, 3 slots.
second i would go for


MSI HD 7970 Lightning

but still thats what i would do.
because the asus is fast/cool/and clocks well.
the msi clocks well

both cards are a little more power hungrey


----------



## Eric4753 (Jan 31, 2013)

thank you all for the help.... I will be getting a guy to build my pc in two days  THAnk you for the help....


----------



## Eric4753 (Feb 2, 2013)

does newegg accept prepaid debit cards? like Visa because i was going to buy all my parts from there.....

Thanks


----------



## Eric4753 (Feb 2, 2013)

ok could i change the power supply from 600wm to 700w(m)?

model here: CORSAIR CX750M 750W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## spirit (Feb 2, 2013)

If you're only running one card (what card do you plan to get?) then 600W will be fine, but 750W will give you more future-proofing.


----------



## Eric4753 (Feb 5, 2013)

i will be planing to run two cards... the raedon 7970


----------



## spirit (Feb 5, 2013)

750W should be OK for two 7970s, might want to go for 800W or 850W just to be on the safe side though.

I'd just get one 7970 for now and save your money. It's plenty powerful enough. Get the higher wattage PSU anyway just in case you decide in the future you want to get another one.


----------



## wolfeking (Feb 5, 2013)

750 is plenty. The 6970 runs fine at 100% utilization on 750 watts, and the 7970 is more power efficient.


----------



## Jiniix (Feb 5, 2013)

From my personal experience the Coolermaster 212 Evo is much more quiet than the stock Intel coolers. The fan is really silent even at 12v.
I've tested this against socket AM2+, AM3, 775, 1155 and 2011 stock coolers.
It's also much much better at handling overclocks. 


i5-2500k @ 4.8GHz under 85C. ASRock Z75 Pro3 auto-overclocking. (HAF 912)
i7-3570k @ 4.3GHz under 63C. ASUS P8Z77-M auto-overclocking too. (Define R3 Mini)
i7-2600k @ 4.8GHz under 75C. Manually OC'd on my P8P67. (Define XL)
Phenom X2 555 BE @ 4.2GHz under 60C. Manual OC on M3A32-MVP Deluxe.
I really say go for the CM 212 Evo, it's a damn good cooler for the money.

[EDIT: Lol, totally missed the plural amount of pages - and forgetting I already posted the exact same things.]


----------



## Eric4753 (Feb 5, 2013)

ok so i will ask my computer shop guy and will probably order the corsair 750 w thats only $99.99 Thanks guys


----------



## Eric4753 (Feb 6, 2013)

or could i wing it with the 600w

btw here is the 750 w unit is this a good supply unit?
Corsair CX750 Builder Series ATX 80 PLUS Bronze Certified Power Supply - 88.99


----------



## Jiniix (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, the CX 750 is a good unit. It's a brand new addition to the CX-series, so it's more efficient and such.
Also, you can run 2x GTX 680 on a 700W with a high end 1366 CPU, so a 750W can easily run 2x 7970s.


----------



## spirit (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep CX 750 will be good!


----------



## EvanK (Feb 6, 2013)

It's a good unit, but you may want to throw in an extra $40 and upgrade to a modular PSU, it'll really clean up the case and help with cable management.  The HX750 is $140 on Newegg, and the 650 is $120.


----------



## Eric4753 (Feb 6, 2013)

well i bought the 750 and my guy is building my pc said he didn't mind that there would be more cables... Thanks for the help...

When I get the money i will probably get a second graphics card and some ssd later...


----------



## turbobooster (Feb 7, 2013)

i have the cx 750 from corsair.
but if you want this 1 go for the cx 750m this is a modulair model.
and yes its enough for 7970 crossfire but a bigger psu should be better, also a psu what has les to do is better then 1 ho needs almost all his power on the 12v line.


----------



## Eric4753 (Feb 10, 2013)

well the modular model was out of stock unfortunately


----------



## spirit (Feb 10, 2013)

Just go for the normal CX 750 then. Or the TX 750.


----------



## Eric4753 (Feb 11, 2013)

i got the normal cx 750 anything else you recommend?


----------



## Eric4753 (Feb 13, 2013)

Well thanks guys for the help my pc will be finished building tomorrow hopefully!!


----------



## spirit (Feb 13, 2013)

Yep I think you should be ready to go now.


----------

